

NY Attorney General to Verizon: Either Serve Your Customers Or Sell and Get Out - not_that_noob
http://stopthecap.com/2013/07/03/ny-attorney-general-to-verizon-either-serve-your-customers-or-sell-and-get-out/

======
zw123456
This is another reason why the US lags the rest of the world in Broadband
availability, Here the government is attempting to force a company to use 100
year old technology rather than allow them to select the best technology to
serve their customers.

~~~
anigbrowl
Nonsense - utter nonsense.

 _Voice Link Service “is not compatible with fax machines, DVR services,
credit card machines, medical alert or other monitoring services or some High
Speed or DSL Internet services.” Customers in western Fire Island and other
rural parts of New York have no FiOS or cable modem Internet providers to
switch to, so those who rely on these services have no alternatives if
switched to Voice Link._

How is that 'the best technology'? The whole point is that it's _less_ capable
than POTS. It's not like Verizon were trying to resume rolling out FIOS and
the AG was insisting on copper. Don't let your ideology get in the way of
basic reading comprehension.

